# Hey Mods



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it against the rules for a member to attack you by email?


----------



## MoMo (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh ish!


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 24, 2008)

Good grief.  What happened?


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm having some nasty emails sent to me.  And the reference is "LHCF women".


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 24, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Is it against the rules for a member to attack you by email?


 
I'm not a mod but I can tell you that the answer is (hopefully) YES!


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 24, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I'm having some nasty emails sent to me. And the reference is "LHCF women".


 
Gosh, I guess it should.. Do you know who it is??? Is there a way for you to prohibit that person from sending you anything?? 

From MJ's song: "want to be starting something, gotta be starting something"


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

Misseyl said:


> Gosh, I guess it should.. Do you know who it is??? Is there a way for you to prohibit that person from sending you anything??
> 
> From MJ's song: "want to be starting something, gotta be starting something"



I just learned to block email addresses this morning with Marie's help.  I don't know who it is.  I'm hoping I can forward the email to a mod and they check it against emails in the system.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 24, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I'm having some nasty emails sent to me. And the reference is "LHCF women".


 

They're sending them to your personal email addy?  Whoa.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

delta_gyrl said:


> They're sending them to your personal email addy?  Whoa.



Yep, my personal email account.  I've gotten them in the past but this week emails have gotten personal and this mornings email is just mean.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 24, 2008)

How many people have your personal email addy?

This is why I don't give that info out.


----------



## Keen (Jan 24, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I just learned to block email addresses this morning with Marie's help.  I don't know who it is.  I'm hoping I can forward the email to a mod and they check it against emails in the system.



Your ISP can track the sender for you. I'm not sure if they will want to but they can do it. How did she get your e-mail?


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

I had it in my fotki months ago and took it down.  A lot of people view my fotki and ask for help.  The fotki is on shut down now.


----------



## vaqtea (Jan 24, 2008)

Whoa, hold on! 

Someone is sending you attacks on your personal email? 

Thats taking it to far! IMO.


----------



## Aveena (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah... that's taking it a little too far.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 24, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I had it in my fotki months ago and took it down. A lot of people view my fotki and ask for help. The fotki is on shut down now.


 
how do you lock your fotki?


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

delta_gyrl said:


> how do you lock your fotki?



You would have to have my password now to access it.  Only one person have it so far.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn D I hope you figure out who it is


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 24, 2008)

Dlewis you can also post the headers. Lots of juicy identifying information there. Their IP address will be in the headers.....


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> Dlewis you can also post the headers. Lots of juicy identifying information there. Their IP address will be in the headers.....



Thanks for your help OAHQ.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 24, 2008)

What in the world?

Boy, people are triflin...

Sorry, d that this is happening to you.  I know how it feels when people are saying nasty things about you.

They stoopid...that's all and jealous.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 24, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> Dlewis you can also post the headers. Lots of juicy identifying information there. Their IP address will be in the headers.....


What is a header?
I still don't understand the whole IP buisness either


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't either, she figured it out though.

thanks ladies, this has been a crappy day.


----------



## lala (Jan 24, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I don't either, she figured it out though.
> 
> thanks ladies, this has been a crappy day.


 
Sounds like it...sorry that this happened.  It'll get better hold on girl.  You're always so nice so I'm not sure what brought this on...


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 24, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I don't either, she figured it out though.
> 
> thanks ladies, this has been a crappy day.


 

Awww D don't let this ruin your day!
The ladies here have been very helpful so far and I read your burglary thread and I thought everything went well... no one was hurt and nothing was stolen/damaged.
Just imagine what could have happened but didn't.


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 24, 2008)

People are getting straight up trifling around here, wtf?!

Keep it moving D, they don't pay your bills or sleep in your bed.......f 'em.


----------



## Maynard (Jan 24, 2008)

Im sorry D. The women on this board will get em.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks ladies.  I'm better now.  After the thing that happen at home, the emails, not feeling well, and office drama it had me on edge.  After a short nap I feel better.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 24, 2008)

unf'ingreal!



what is up with some of the ladies on this board?  I mean really!!!


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jan 24, 2008)

Im not exactly sure on this question D, but I will alert Bev and/or Nikos to your question. I dont think we have any control on what members do "outside" of this board even if it is linked to this board (if you know what I mean). Forum rules I believe only control conduct done on "this" board. But again Im not sure but cant wait to learn the answer..


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

honeycomb719 said:


> Im not exactly sure on this question D, but I will alert Bev and/or Nikos to your question. I dont think we have any control on what members do "outside" of this board even if it is linked to this board (if you know what I mean). Forum rules I believe only control conduct done on "this" board. But again Im not sure but cant wait to learn the answer..



Thank you so much for responding.  I can't wait for the answer.


----------



## beverly (Jan 24, 2008)

I have the option to  give them an infraction or ban if its LHCF related. Please PM me with the email address and I can check it against our database.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 24, 2008)

beverly said:


> I have the option to  give them an infraction or ban if its LHCF related. Please PM me with the email address and I can check it against our database.



Thanks Bev, it's done.


----------



## Amber_moon (Jan 24, 2008)

whoa.... thats retarded.


----------



## Lucie (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it wrong for me to beat the person who sent you the e-mail? What a jerk!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry this happened to you.  You are a nice person


----------



## Tallone (Jan 24, 2008)

I am just astounded as the maturity level, or lack thereof, of alot of people here


----------



## JOI (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm Sorry this Happened to you D.Lewis, You are such a nice lady.  I swear people don't have anything else to do with there time.


----------



## JOI (Jan 24, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> People are getting straight up trifling around here, wtf?!
> 
> Keep it moving D, they don't pay your bills or sleep in your bed.......f 'em.



I agree  This is getting Ridiculous.


----------



## *KP* (Jan 25, 2008)

Put her on blast!!

People do this because they know they will stay anonymous.  If they get put on blast, I bet there will be no more nasty fotki/email comments.


----------



## JOI (Jan 25, 2008)

special_k said:


> Put her on blast!!
> 
> People do this because they know they will stay anonymous.  If they get put on blast, I bet there will be no more nasty fotki/email comments.



I agree, This person needs to be put on blast , Could be the same person going around leaving nasty comments in other people's fotki. This is why I'm not posting my Fotki.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 25, 2008)

Goodness gracious.....


----------



## br0wney3z (Jan 25, 2008)

JOI said:


> I'm Sorry this Happened to you D.Lewis, You are such a nice lady.  I swear people don't have anything else to do with there time.


My thoughts EXACTLY.  Just plain childish


----------



## godzooki (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope this is taken care of. You're one of my favorite posters!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jan 25, 2008)

This is insane!
Why are some women on this board losing their damn minds?!   

D, whoever it is definately needs to be put on blast.  They don't deserve to be a part of the LHCF "sisterhood", the way they're acting.


----------



## JamericanGurl (Jan 25, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> This is insane!
> Why are some women on this board losing their damn minds?!
> 
> D, whoever it is definately needs to be put on blast. They don't deserve to be a part of the LHCF "sisterhood", the way they're acting.


Yeah what She Said


----------



## frizzy (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry it happened to you.   BLAST 'EM!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 26, 2008)

_*Sorry that happened to you DLewis.*_

_*I too had a psycho member (not anonymous) contact me offline at my personal email address awhile back.  *_

_*It's unfortunate when folks have to take things to that level.  Pitful*_.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 26, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Sorry that happened to you DLewis.*_
> 
> _*I too had a psycho member (not anonymous) contact me offline at my personal email address awhile back. *_
> 
> _*It's unfortunate when folks have to take things to that level. Pitful*_.


I hope you gave her an good old-fashioned Aries smackdown


----------



## january noir (Jan 26, 2008)

File a complaint against this person DLew' if you find out who it is.  That's stalking and terroristic!


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2008)

Since Bev said that the email address is not associated with a member here, it's not like I'm calling out a known member.  So here it is:  "Eric Smith" <[email protected]>.

Nasty emails and pm's never bothered me in the past but what have I done to any member here to be called out of my name. Is it really that serious?


----------



## firecracker (Jan 26, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Since Bev said that the email address is not associated with a member here, it's not like I'm calling out a known member. So here it is: "Eric Smith" <[email protected]>.
> 
> Nasty emails and pm's never bothered me in the past but what have I done to any member here to be called out of my name. Is it really that serious?


 Wow is it that serious?  I'm glad you shared the info.  Did you report them to Gmail admin?
Did stupid Mr/Mrs Smith threaten you in anyway or form?  Did they elude to what they will or will not do to you?  Take care D.


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm sorry that happened to you MsDLewis. People are sooooooooo whack and mean-spirited. That's why I will now keep my profile and my fotki private and on lockdown. I get a lot of anonymous request for my fotki password ever since I created my fitness fotki; and some of the comments and request for my pw are down right. But don't let'um get you down; just keep being you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2008)

JOI said:


> I agree, This person needs to be put on blast , Could be the same person going around leaving nasty comments in other people's fotki. This is why I'm not posting my Fotki.


 
You certainly have to wonder.  It just happened to me a few weeks ago and I told everyone here that it was someone from LHCF...its a shame..they don't have anything else to do with their time.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Since Bev said that the email address is not associated with a member here, it's not like I'm calling out a known member. So here it is: "Eric Smith" <[email protected]>.
> 
> Nasty emails and pm's never bothered me in the past but what have I done to any member here to be called out of my name. Is it really that serious?


 
That's how I felt, D...when it was done to me recently.  They called me out of my name too and talked about my husband and son and said some really, wicked, awful things that I can't even repeat.  It sucks, to say the leasterplexed


----------



## stinastina (Jan 26, 2008)

That's very ugly behavior. I don't know if someone suggested this, but you can contact gmail and let them know that person is sending you evil emails.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2008)

Can someone help me contact gmail.  I went to their site and I'm really just lost.


----------



## ellennicole (Jan 26, 2008)

That's horrible. I'm sorry that that's happening to you.  I've been on this board for YEARS... and I've been reading some disturbing things about people posting mean things in other's fotki. Hopefully it's not a LHCF member (I haven't read all of the posts).  One of my main reasons for being on this board is the fact that I've met some really nice, kind, SUPPORTIVE women.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jan 26, 2008)

This ish is sickning I hope you find out who they are.


----------



## Maynard (Jan 27, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Can someone help me contact gmail. I went to their site and I'm really just lost.


 
*contact* them direct at *gmail*[email protected]


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 27, 2008)

ella said:


> I hope you gave her an good old-fashioned Aries smackdown


 
_*Nope, when the ranting emailing occurred....I was having a grieving moment with my family regarding the death of my father - that's why the whole emailing stays in my memory -- because the petty sh*t came at such an inopportune time -- so I was really calm, recognized the ignorance for what it was. The person couldn't even articulate properly which was irking me as well.*_

_*But after it sunk in - the Aries horns did come out - but someone from the board at that time came into the city to meet me and calm me down...because I was truly trying to make arrangements to get to D.C.*_

_*That person is still on the board - I see her post. I was told at that time to take the emails she sent and post them for all to see - but I didn't go that route. I felt that her feelings must've gotten hurt..a rock got tossed out...and she yelped big time. It was like..."Wow.."*_

_*I sensed the individual, who frequented another board as well,  most likely got "hairboard pressure" from that board to say something to me, it wasn't truly of her own accord.*_

_*People mistake calmness for weakness. Personally emailing me was a violation.*_

_*I haven't forgotten.*_

_*But this isn't about me. Just wanted to respond back to my fellow Aries* _


----------



## Chrissy811 (Jan 27, 2008)

D Lewis

Sorry some ignorant person did that too you.  I honestly can't even see a reason for something like that.  Take care and try not to let this bother you.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jan 27, 2008)

D, I'm sorry to hear about this...as well as your other past experiences with these haters. 

You have always been nice and professional in addressing everyone; so their actions are completely uncalled for. 

In the meantime, have you changed your email address? You shouldn't have to be subjected to other's jealousy and ignorance. Keep the old one so that further research can be done on locating that fool.

Take care, 

God bless


----------



## jrae (Jan 27, 2008)

So sorry this has happened to you, DLewis, MonaLisa and others.  Personal attacks hurt even when it comes from a stranger.  Know that you are loved and appreciated more than those who seek to hurt you.

God bless.


----------



## nappity (Jan 28, 2008)

I say we flood eric lewis with spam! 
It had no right and doesn't know that if you use the internet as a weapon it can and will be turned against you!! Lets sign him/her up for random ish. Gmail has no spam controls- I think internet bullying is cowardice and the only way to stop it is by flooding your inbox with all types of virus. Next time I find a virus in my system eric lewis is gonna get it as a forward!!!


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 28, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Nope, when the ranting emailing occurred....I was having a grieving moment with my family regarding the death of my father - that's why the whole emailing stays in my memory -- because the petty sh*t came at such an inopportune time -- so I was really calm, recognized the ignorance for what it was. The person couldn't even articulate properly which was irking me as well.*_
> 
> _*But after it sunk in - the Aries horns did come out - but someone from the board at that time came into the city to meet me and calm me down...because I was truly trying to make arrangements to get to D.C.*_
> 
> ...


Awww I'm sorry you had to deal with this during such a hard time
Of course you would not forgot,you're Aries.
(Thx for the reply and I kept it short b/c I didn't want to spam D's thread)


----------



## natieya (Jan 28, 2008)

godzooki said:


> I hope this is taken care of. You're one of my favorite posters!


 
Ditto on this! 

DLewis, you're one of my inspirations. A caring, considerate, intelligent and beautiful person. I'm praying that all this gets resolved pronto.


----------



## Sweetheart (Jan 28, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Since Bev said that the email address is not associated with a member here, it's not like I'm calling out a known member. So here it is: *"Eric Smith" <[email protected]>.*
> 
> Nasty emails and pm's never bothered me in the past but what have I done to any member here to be called out of my name. Is it really that serious?


 

Wow!!! WOW! 

Im say this... that is not the first time that a coward member of LHCF has decided to email nasty remarks to members of this board under that same email.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 28, 2008)

Really Sweetheart?

Gmail said there is nothing they can do about it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 28, 2008)

ella said:


> Awww I'm sorry you had to deal with this during such a hard time
> Of course you would not forgot,you're Aries.
> (Thx for the reply and I kept it short b/c I didn't want to spam D's thread)


 

_*It wasn't a DLewis situation - I was more irritated than anything.*_
*It was just the thread topic made me think about it.*

_*The person actually PM'd me - I just deleted it.  I must've irked them again.  *_

*Back to the thread.  I'm out of it now.*


----------



## dlewis (Jan 28, 2008)

Mona I hate that you had to go throught that.  But I guess out of 5,000 active wonderful women we'll have a couple of bad ones.  Maybe they'll go jump off the LHCF bridge.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 28, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Mona I hate that you had to go throught that. But I guess out of 5,000 active wonderful women we'll have a couple of bad ones. Maybe they'll go jump off the LHCF bridge.


 

 _*It's all good....I'm actually chuckling right now...*_

_*Your situation was far worse than mine.  Sorry you had to go through what you did.  Some folks can't leave things on a board...*_


----------



## Mortons (Jan 28, 2008)

The ignorance and pettiness on here is growing more and more by the day. Sad in a bunch of grown women


----------



## audacity. (Feb 5, 2008)

I know I am late, but...

I am sorry that this happened to you DLewis!

People are so ignit sometimes!


----------

